# GLX problems

## Phr34K

i just updated my kernel (2.6.10-gentoo-r5), and i got most everything to work again, but when i try running glxgears after following the nvidia howto, this is what comes out: 

```
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.

```

here is glxinfo:

```
name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x23 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x24 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x25 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x26 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x27 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x28 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x29 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x2a 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x2b 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x2c 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x2d 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x2e 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x2f 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x30 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x31 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x32 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on displaXlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x33 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x34 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x35 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x36 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x37 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x38 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x39 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x3a 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x3b 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x3c 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x3d 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x3e 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x3f 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x40 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x41 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x42 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x43 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x44 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x45 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x46 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x47 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x48 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0xb5 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Segmentation fault
```

Anyway know whats wrong ?

thnx in advance.

----------

## oggialli

Try re-emerging nvidia-glx, opengl-update nvidia and restarting X. Also be sure your xorg.conf is correct as in stating Load "glx" and NOT Load "dri"

----------

## Phr34K

i did that, and xorg.conf is fine.  but still the same thing...

----------

## alv

If you are using nvidia....which one of the post assumed, and you did not controvert, then you may have forgotten a step.

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

----------

## Phr34K

i've re-emerged both nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel, i've done opengl-update nvidia, as well as checked my xorg.conf and its still not working.  is there something that I should post to help speed things up ???

----------

## alv

It is probably an issue with a file, either not copied or stuck at an old version.

Check your /var/log/Xorg* for messages about GLX.

Also read this thread, as it mentiones a few problems with GLX starting in the 6629? driver. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=247704.

You may also be interested in the bugzilla about nvidia-glx: https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=&short_desc_type=allwords&short_desc=nvidia-glx&bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED

(for example there is a bug that mentions that if you use opengl-update version 2, you will not get a proper installation.)

If you are still stuck, file a bug report, post your xorg log, or go to #gentoo, where people can give realtime advice.

----------

## MdaG

I have a similar problem. This is what I get when i run glxinfo.

```
$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Error: Could not open /dev/nvidiactl because the permissions

are too resticitive.  Please see the FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS

section of /usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README for steps

to correct.

Segmentation fault
```

Problem is that /usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README doesn't exist.

*edit*

This is from glxgears:

```
$ glxgears

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
```

----------

## srlinuxx

MdaG, I have user and group read write (root, video) on my /dev/nvidi*.  and put yourself in the video group.  or chown it to you:you, whatever.  just make sure you can read and write it I guess.

I think the OP should post his xorg.conf.  But there were other posts about the latest 2.6.10 gentoo kernels and video problems.  I didn't have any problems there tho.  Perhaps he should try the drivers from nvidia's site.  I never have trouble with them and most folks posting with problems are using gentoo's ebuilds for them.  (just an observation.)   :Smile: 

----------

## MdaG

My user is in the video group so there must be something else...

----------

## Phr34K

my user is in the proper group, i tried the Nvidia drivers on their website, and once again tried to re-emerge everything.  Still no good.  

Can I just go back to 6111 drivers ?  if so, how do i do that?  Just remask the proper packages and remerge nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel, opengl-update, and then recompile my kernel ?

----------

## alv

 *Phr34K wrote:*   

> my user is in the proper group, i tried the Nvidia drivers on their website, and once again tried to re-emerge everything.  Still no good.  
> 
> Can I just go back to 6111 drivers ?  if so, how do i do that?  Just remask the proper packages and remerge nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel, opengl-update, and then recompile my kernel ?

 

```
emerge '=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6111'
```

no need to recompile the kernel.

----------

## MdaG

It seems we do need to recompile the kernel.

```
# emerge -pv '=nvidia-glx-1.0.6111'

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     UD] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3 [1.0.6629-r1] 0 kB 

[ebuild     UD] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6111 [1.0.6629-r1] -multilib 0 kB 
```

*edit*

X expects a 6629-kernel after I've swapped back to the 6111. How do I make it understand that it  should expect 6111?

----------

## alv

 *MdaG wrote:*   

> It seems we do need to recompile the kernel.
> 
> ```
> # emerge -pv '=nvidia-glx-1.0.6111'
> 
> ...

 

Umm. Please do not confuse the kernel with nvidia-kernel. Nvidia-kernel is a kernel module, and I will either refer to it as nvidia-kernel or as nvidia module. By kernel, I (and most other people) will only mean the complete kernel that includes the schedulers, network drivers, etc. 

By emerging the older nvidia-glx, you will also end up with the older nvidia-kernel, which will replace the new one you currently have. In fact this is observable from the emerge printout, as both nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx are marked to be downgraded.

However, there is no need to actually reinstall you bzImage or rebuild your kernel.

----------

## MdaG

Sorry, that was a typo. I'm quite aware of the differences  :Smile: 

Still how do I make X realise that it shouldn't look for the newer nvidia-kernel when I've reemerged the older?

----------

## alv

 :Embarassed:   You are right.

Need to switch to the older module after emerging.

```

rmmod nvidia

modprobe nvidia

```

----------

## Phr34K

thanx to IRC and the wonderful ppl in #gentoo, the problem is solved.

You must make sure that "Composite" is disabled in your xorg.conf

'likewhoa' is my savior !

----------

## MdaG

 *Phr34K wrote:*   

> thanx to IRC and the wonderful ppl in #gentoo, the problem is solved.
> 
> You must make sure that "Composite" is disabled in your xorg.conf
> 
> 'likewhoa' is my savior !

 

I've got this line, but it's commented out so I'd say that counts as disabled...

```

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite"     "true"
```

----------

## Phr34K

well, I didn't have that line in my xorg.conf, i only had:

```
Option "Composite" "enable"
```

So, check for that too.

----------

## MdaG

Thank you!

----------

## djbuzzkill

Hello, all.  Was this ever solved?  I set up my gentoo recently and  am having a similar problem on my Radeon 9800.  I get these: 

bash-2.05b# glxgears

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual

bash-2.05b# glxinfo | grep rendering

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

----------

## alv

The people above were using nvidia. However, the advice should be the same.

Did you emerge ati-drivers? Did you opengl-update ati? Did you make sure that compositing was either off, or AllowGLXWithComposite was set to true.

----------

## revelashon

djbuzzkill, more importantly, what kernel version do you have?

----------

## firephoto

 *djbuzzkill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# glxgears
> 
> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
> ...

 

I keep getting the same error when I try to use xorg-x11 glx. I just won't work, but nvidia glx works fine. Is there a trick to getting the xorg-x11 glx to work with the nvidia-kernel driver? I'm just wondering which has the better performance but I can't get it to work to make the comparison.

----------

## patrick

What i found was that opengl-update made a mistake with

updating to the appropiate link to libglx.so.

When i did an "opengl-update nvidia" it said "no such file".

After a closer look it wanted the

/usr/lib/opengl/nividia/extentensions/libglx.so linked to 

/usr/lib/modules/extentions/libglx.so. And that dir does not exist. it should have been 

ln -sf /usr/lib/opengl/nividia/extentensions/libglx.so /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extentions/libglx.so

So first look what opengl-update gives you.

Pat

----------

## firephoto

Ok the xorg-x11 glx is working well it loads but the best I can get out of

it is about an eighth of a screen of an opengl screensaver with X using

98% of the cpu to do that. If I run glxgears the X server crashes.

This is with 6.8.1.902 and the latest nvidia drivers.

```

x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902  -3dfx +3dnow +bitmap-fonts +cjk -debug

-dlloader -dmx -doc +font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers -ipv6

-minimal +mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts

+type1-fonts (-uclibc) +xprint +xv 

```

Now when I ran glxinfo with the xorg glx I said it was SGI glx 1.2 but

then it said a few lines down that it was version 1.4 ? With the nvidia glx

it says 1.3 and 1.3 in both places. Do I have something leftover from an

older xorg?

----------

## OOZafle

The glx problem fix is in the /usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README which is a .gz file which you need to un gz to read. it points you to an nvidia file which you need to edit to fix the permissions. i think you've already fixed the problem but that worked for me.

----------

## potatoface

i have a similar problem with nvidia

please have a look at my 3 posts in this thread!

----------

